# Garmin S1 issue - broken strap



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

A friend of mine has a Garmin S1 on which he has broken the strap, which as it is integral renders the whole thing useless.  Does anyone know if Garmin can or will repair these?  Don't know how old it is but probably not under warranty.  Apologies if it has been asked before but I couldn't find it on a search, if it has & one of the more IT proficient members could point me in the right direction I'd be grateful, thanks.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 28, 2014)

Have seen a fair few comments about broken straps, haven't seen anybody finding replacements though. I did read that Garmin will repair them, but will ask ~Â£60 for the privilege of doing so.


----------



## golfsaint (Jun 28, 2014)

My S3 strap broke ,so I just went on line to Garmin & filled in my details and then within a week they send me a brand new strap.
FREE of charge .excellent service from them.

http://www.garmin.com/uk/support/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			My S3 strap broke ,so I just went on line to Garmin & filled in my details and then within a week they send me a brand new strap.
FREE of charge .excellent service from them.

http://www.garmin.com/uk/support/

Click to expand...

Sounds a reasonable response. Is it an integral problem to the whole range?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			My S3 strap broke ,so I just went on line to Garmin & filled in my details and then within a week they send me a brand new strap.
FREE of charge .excellent service from them.

http://www.garmin.com/uk/support/

Click to expand...

the s1 is a one piece unit though.

ive often thought this myself. If and when mine snaps il just strap it to the bag somehow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds a reasonable response. Is it an integral problem to the whole range?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the strap is a separate item on the S3 Homer, probably only the S1 that suffers from the problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Have seen a fair few comments about broken straps, haven't seen anybody finding replacements though. I did read that Garmin will repair them, but will ask ~Â£60 for the privilege of doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, now found a similar comment elsewhere on the back of yours, will give him the good news.


----------



## matt611 (Jun 28, 2014)

Try using sugru to fix it


----------



## delc (Jun 28, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			A friend of mine has a Garmin S1 on which he has broken the strap, which as it is integral renders the whole thing useless.  Does anyone know if Garmin can or will repair these?  Don't know how old it is but probably not under warranty.  Apologies if it has been asked before but I couldn't find it on a search, if it has & one of the more IT proficient members could point me in the right direction I'd be grateful, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

You can repair the straps with Super glue up to a point. You can get an exchange refurbished watch from Garmin for about Â£60, which is half the price of a new one.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 29, 2014)

Crap news for the owner and no doubt the reason why the s3 has been changed in design.

On the flip there seems to be a very cheap bushnell watch in the for sale section at the moment if your mate fancies a bargain!f


----------



## woody69 (Jun 29, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			A friend of mine has a Garmin S1 on which he has broken the strap, which as it is integral renders the whole thing useless.  Does anyone know if Garmin can or will repair these?  Don't know how old it is but probably not under warranty.  Apologies if it has been asked before but I couldn't find it on a search, if it has & one of the more IT proficient members could point me in the right direction I'd be grateful, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you can no longer wear it on your wrist hardly means the whole thing is useless. Depending on how much of the strap is not broken you can still hang it on your bag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Just because you can no longer wear it on your wrist hardly means the whole thing is useless. Depending on how much of the strap is not broken you can still hang it on your bag.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. At least the device is functional still


----------



## Thomas1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi I have same problem. Was there a form to fill in. The link didn't take me to anything other than contact details.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a woeful design fault!! Only on the S1 though. The strap really can't be replaced (amazing)

I gave them maximum Mr Angry of Reading and told them that I didn't want either a discounted S2 for near enough Â£100 or a recon S1 for about Â£60 (both offered) and they caved in replacing my S1 with a recon unit for the cost of my postage. I was pretty forthright with them it has to be said. 

Mates whose S1s eventually broke didn't do so well so some of our guys have tasty Garmin/Gaffer Tape hybrid straps. As has been mentioned they still work and can be hung on the bag...but that's not the point


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 27, 2016)

My mates got one and it now lives n the compartment of his trolley because the strap went...


----------



## Thomas1 (Jul 27, 2016)

golfsaint said:



			My S3 strap broke ,so I just went on line to Garmin & filled in my details and then within a week they send me a brand new strap.
FREE of charge .excellent service from them.

http://www.garmin.com/uk/support/

Click to expand...

Was there a form to fill in? The link you gave just takes you to contact info.  Thanks.


----------



## tonycav (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi. I fixed mine by removing the old strap where it joins the watch and replacing it with a 1 piece nylon strap glued to the back. Â£10


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



*A friend of mine* has a Garmin S1 on which he has broken the strap, which as it is integral renders the whole thing useless.  Does anyone know if Garmin can or will repair these?  Don't know how old it is but probably not under warranty.  Apologies if it has been asked before but I couldn't find it on a search, if it has & one of the more IT proficient members could point me in the right direction I'd be grateful, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

No need to be embarrassed Richard.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 18, 2018)

My strap snapped in 2 places and I used Gorilla Glue to connect the broken pieces together and it worked perfectly. Simply dab some glue on one bit and hold the pieces together for about 30 seconds and that should do the trick.The strap has since snapped again in a different place and Gorilla Glue has again came to the rescue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 19, 2018)

It is certainly an issue on some of the earlier GPS watches.  My Bushnell has an integral strap as well but I tend to wear it pretty loose on my wrist when I'm playing so it minimises the strain on the strap itself.


----------



## Champagne Charlie (Aug 13, 2021)

I repaired my Garmin S1 using black electrical tape. First use two strips of black tape, one down one side of one of the straps and turned over and one down the other side and turned over. 
Then run a another strip of tape diagonally down from the watch face across the two side strips, from the watch face to the end of the strap. Repeat for the other strap.
The black tape colour matches up very well with the watch face black colour.


----------

